#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-26
<rickero> hello tout le monde
<cqfd93> hello tout seul !
<YoBoY> salut vous deux
<YoBoY> (et les autres :) )
<cqfd93> salut monsieur !
<cqfd93> ça va ?
<YoBoY>  j'ai discuté un peu avec kevin hier soir pour essayé de comprendre comment latex gérait les espaces
<YoBoY> ça va oui et toi ? :)
<YoBoY> c'est quoi qui vous plaisait pas à la base dans les espaces ?
<cqfd93> ça va !
<rickero> Salut YoBoY
<cqfd93> la plupart des espaces étaient 2 fois trop larges
<rickero> Et surtout, à la base, LaTeX  ajoutait automatiquement des espaces insécables sur nos [nbsp]
<rickero> euh, ca revient à dire la même chose que sylvie :-)
<cqfd93> oui, c'était la cause du problème
<cqfd93> et comme alexandre nous avait dit qu'il fallait utiliser les mêmes règles de traduction pour le manuel que pour les autres paquets
<YoBoY> hum… vous pouvez me dire de quand ça a été corrigé par kevin ? c'est ses modifs du début du mois sur la ponctuation ou c'est plus vieux ?
<cqfd93> il fallait faire avec les [nbsp]
<cqfd93> je ne sais plus exactement, il faudrait que je recherche dans mes mails
<cqfd93> afk pour quelques minutes
<YoBoY> ok :)
<rickero> je pense qu'on a reçu le premier po de kevin début novembre, le 4 ou 5 novembre
<rickero> avec deux modifications "en masse": les guillemets américains remplacés par «\,blabla\, »
<YoBoY> j'aime pas l'utilisation du \, il est à mon avis trop fin
<rickero> et une adaptation du script pour gérer les \dash, où certains avaient traduit en ajoutant des [nbsp], d'autres ne l'avaient pas fait
<rickero> moi j'aime bien. par contre, on l'a laissé dans le po car on ne savait pas si on voulait remplacer nos [nbsp] par \, ou l'inverse
<rickero> on avait aussi fait des essais avec des tilde pour voir si ça allait mieux
<YoBoY> ma recommandation pour le moment c'est ne remplacez rien ;)
<YoBoY> typographiquement les \, sont trop fin à mon avis
<rickero> oh le \, sera facilement remplacé quand on voudra le faire, il n'existe qu'en français et pas dans le pot
<rickero> dont en remplaçant partout dans le po, on ne casse rien
<YoBoY> je dis ça parce que mes essais pour le moment me montrent que polyglossia gère les a: a~: et a : mais pas a\,:
<rickero> donc
<rickero> ah ok
<YoBoY> (sans me rajouter d'espaces en double)
<YoBoY> pour ça qu'il faut que je creuse ce bug :)
<rickero> de toutes façons je me garderai de décider, je ne suis pas franco-francais et les espaces (même fines) m'ont toujours choqué devant un ; ! : :-)
<YoBoY> c'est pas utilisé en suisse ,
<YoBoY> ?
<rickero> je ne crois pas
<rickero> et on utilise les "guillemets". mon clavier n'est pas capable de faire les « »
<rickero> j'ai des raccourcis pour ça
<YoBoY> ho :O
<YoBoY> «»
<rickero> mais on s'adapte :-)
<YoBoY> pourtant tellement simple avec altgr :)
<YoBoY> c'est du qwerty en suisse ?
<rickero> oui mais sur une machine à écrire mécanique y avait pas alt-gr
<rickero> oui qwerty
<rickero> pour choisir mon clavier quand j'installe ubuntu, je cherche "francais - suisse" et je ne trouve rien
<rickero> je dois choisir "allemant - francophone"
<rickero> allemand
<rickero> :-( faut être pointu pour installer unbuntu
<YoBoY> les français (suisse) sont pas bons ?
<rickero> ça n'existe pas
<YoBoY> ha, désolé, je regarde dans les paramètres clavier, et quand je choisis un agencement, en tapant suisse il me le propose en fait ^^"
<YoBoY> 4 français, et 5 allemands
<YoBoY> (pas d'italien…)
<YoBoY> (ubuntu 12.10)
<rickero> on a un pays qui concentre les complications... mais quand un bon tiers de tes voisins ont des ä ö ü dans leur nom, t'as pas intérêt à avoir un clavier français
<YoBoY> ãõũ
<YoBoY> äüö
<rickero> bon, on s'égare :-)
<YoBoY> trouvés
<rickero> bien vu
<YoBoY> sont accessibles sur le altgr :p
<YoBoY> bizarre qu'ils sont pas mappés avec le ¨
<cqfd93> me revoilà
<rickero> t'as trouvé? 5 novembre?
<cqfd93> YoBoY : tu parles de "a\,:"  il why en a ???
<cqfd93> il y en a ???
<YoBoY> cqfd93, je ne sais pas, je parlais des tests que j'avais fait ;)
<YoBoY> les french spacing ont été désactivés le 4 novembre
<rickero> oui ça correspond
<YoBoY> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-manual/ubuntu-manual/quantal/revision/147
<rickero> bien vu, j'y avais pas pensé
<rickero> en même temps on a reçu l'update du um-french.clo et les deux po transformés par kevin
<rickero>  The po's you gave us (with `` and '' converted to «\, and \,»)
<cqfd93> oui, ça a été fait aux alentours du 5
 * YoBoY ouvre son terminal
<rickero> sylvie: tu trouves aussi que l'espace avec le \, est trop fine? j'ai dit à YoBoY que pour moi la taille me convient.
<rickero> mais que je suis mal placé pour décider, je préfère sans espace du tout !
<cqfd93> moi, la taille de \, me convient très bien
<rickero> en fait on la voit surtout avec les «». Sinon, on a principalement des espaces normales dans le pdf (nbsp)
<rickero> donc on n'a pas la vue complète
<YoBoY> bon je compile avec la révision 146 voir ce que ça donne
<rickero> ah... on aurait presque pu te fournir un pdf "d'époque"
<cqfd93> tu les as gardés ?
<rickero> oui j'en ai un ou deux
<cqfd93> on en a fait tellement, je n'ai rien gardé
<rickero> j'ai un "precise" du 28 octobre
<YoBoY> ha ça y est j'en ai repéré un "double espace" (ce qui est pas le cas pour tous :) )
<YoBoY> il me fallait aussi le TeX
<rickero> et il te manquait le po avec les guillemets faux
<YoBoY> je me préoccuperai des «» un autre jour rickero ;)
<YoBoY> là j'essaye de comprendre déjà ce qui peut clocher
<rickero> si tu cherches les point-virgule tu trouves pas mal de dégâts
<YoBoY> ok, je vois, donc en fait quand on met un [nbsp] c'est converti par LP par un " " qui est pas compris par polyglossia ¬_¬
<rickero> mais avec le po que tu as , on a parfois remplacé les nbsp par des tilde dans ton po
<YoBoY> je pensais que c'était convertit en "~" mais non
<rickero> oui, dans gedit si on affiche tous les caractères on le voit comme un triangle pointe en bas
<YoBoY> (il y en a dans certaines chaines des ~ et c'est ce qui m'a induit en erreur ^^)
<rickero> exact, les tilde ont été mis à la main lorsqu'on faisait des essais
<YoBoY> c'est le boulot de launchpad de convertir les [nbsp] dans le bon format
<YoBoY> (ou avec le bon codage)
<rickero> oui mais ce sont des espaces de taille normale, et insécables. ce qui est correct à mon avis
<YoBoY> en fait l'espace insécable fait 2.5pt et le fine fait 1.66672pt, c'est pas super visible mais c'est les valeurs définies par LaTeX
<YoBoY> et le fine est pas devant les : par défaut (je préfère pas savoir pourquoi, mais peut être pour être conforme avec les québécois)
<rickero> je veux dire, lp fait une conversion correcte. c'est juste qu'il ne faut pas que latex ajoute les 1.666 en plus des nbsp qui font déjà 2.5
<YoBoY> si ça avait été du web on attendrait de LP qu'il mette un &nbsp;
<YoBoY> là c'est du latex, je m'attends à ce qu'il mette un ~ ;)
<YoBoY> je vais quand même voir si je peux faire remonter le bug chez polyglossia
<YoBoY> il devrait être capable de comprendre (ou de remplacer) ces espaces insécables directement
<YoBoY> quelqu'un qui a l'habitude d'écrire en les mettant se retrouve avec des espaces supplémentaires à cause de l'outil qui est censé simplifier la vie
<YoBoY> je vous tiendrais au courant, on a encore le temps avant raring toute façon :)
<cqfd93> mais pour precise et quantal, tu es d'accord pour qu'on garde ce qu'on a fait ?
<rickero> dans le um-french.clo, kevin a réglé par exemple les dash, où on supprime la ponctuation autour du "---" avant de remettre la ponctuation par défaut. ne pourrait-on pas le faire devant nos : ; ! ?
<YoBoY> oui
<YoBoY> j'ai rien à dire sur les choix fait :)
<YoBoY> et comme je te le disais à un moment, on aura toujours le loisir de faire un script pour remplacer ce qu'il faut dans le .po si on change d'avis
<cqfd93> j'insiste : est-ce que le résultat est acceptable pour precise et quantal ?
<YoBoY> le résultat est parfait pour les deux oui :)
<YoBoY> (mais j'avoue ne pas avoir parcouru tout les documents pour chercher des coquilles ;) )
<cqfd93> il faudrait certainement encore tout relire, mais maintenant, j'aimerais bien qu'on puisse les publier rapidement
<rickero> Tu es au courant YoBoY qu'on a un problème avec les index?
<YoBoY> vous avez besoin de relecteurs ?
<YoBoY> les index ? non j'ai pas suivi
<rickero> Kevin est dessus, il s'arrache les cheveux
<cqfd93> rickero : je crois que l'index ens quasiment réparé, non ?
<YoBoY> sur les deux versions ?
<cqfd93> oui
<rickero> Oh que non, on parle d'un bug d'un outil, qui date de deux ans
<cqfd93> et pour les relecteurs, ils seront les bienvenus !
<rickero> attendez, je recherche le mail
<cqfd93> ah oui, rickero : le  problème avec les liens
<rickero> > There is a new problem to tell you. In the index, the page numbers are
<rickero> > present, but they are no links anymore. That's to say you cannot click
<rickero> > on them to go to the corresponding page.
<rickero> This is expected. I had to disable the links in the index.  The
<rickero> package that does the linking (hyperref) and the program that handles
<rickero> the index (xindy) don't get along too well.  Specifically, xindy
<rickero> doesn't understand the links in the index, gets confused, and refuses
<rickero> to generate an index at all.  To work around this problem, I disabled
<rickero> the links in the index. (All of the other links throughout the manual
<rickero> should still work though.)
<cqfd93> il ne peut pas générer les liens mais la numérotation est bonne maintenant
<YoBoY> c'est quoi que t'appelle l'index ? ^^'
<rickero> A la fin du pdf, tu cherches un mot et l'index te dit à quelle page tu le trouves
<cqfd93> pages 153-154 dans quantal
<rickero> Avant, le no de page était en ... orange je crois, on cliquait dessus et le pdf allait à la bonne page
<cqfd93> exact
<rickero> Updating won't fix the index links. There's an incompatibility between
<rickero> hyperref and xindy so I had to disable the links.  If xindy someday
<rickero> learns how to work with the hyperref links, we can turn them back on.
<rickero> But since they've known about this problem for a couple years now, it
<rickero> appears that they're in no hurry to fix it.  (From what I've heard,
<rickero> the fix is more difficult than we'd think.)
<rickero> Je t'ai envoyé ce mail YoBoY
<rickero> si quelqu'un s'y intéresse aussi... je suis là
<YoBoY> merci
<YoBoY> ok, donc c'est entre les crédits et le colophon
<YoBoY> j'ai pas non plus d'index dans ma version compilée ^^
<YoBoY> (l'anglaise)
<cqfd93> au début, on n'avait pas d'index non plus
<cqfd93> ni de table des matières
<cqfd93> quand tu compiles, tu obtiens bien "success" ?
<rickero> euh... il a peut-être le po avec le \Index{debian} ?
<rickero> ah non c'est pas ça
<rickero> ça casse pas seulement l'index mais tout
<cqfd93> les problèmes dans les entrées de glossaire aussi
<cqfd93> j'y repense : les see et seealso ont été réparés à quel moment ?
<cqfd93> salut gizou
<rickero> salut gizou
<rickero> sylvie: je ne sais plus. t'as besoin de l'info? je peux chercher si tu veux
<gizou> Salut tous les deux
<cqfd93> non, ne perds pas ton temps, juste que ça devait casser l'index
<rickero> Messieurs-Dames, il se fait tard et j'ai un train à prendre tôt demain matin. Bonne nuit à toutes et tous. YoBoY merci pour ton support. Et merci aussi pour ceux qui ont organisé ce salon (toi + niko? qui d'autre?). C'est super, ça va être très utile.
<YoBoY> McPeter aussi
<rickero> ok tu lui diras merci aussi stpl?
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<rickero> Bonne nuit
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit à tous !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-27
<YoBoY> bonjour cqfd93
<cqfd93>            salut YoBoY
<cqfd93> enfin de retour du boulot ! Ca fait du bien
<cqfd93> What's new?
<cqfd93> Pierre est là, où c'est juste son pseudo ? :-)
<teolemon> Oi je suis la
<teolemon> Oui
<cqfd93> bonjour à toi aussi :-)
<YoBoY> quoi de neuf ? je file plein d'argent à l'état et ça me déprime :)
<McPeter> YoBoY, ah ?! toi aussi !?
<McPeter> :(
<cqfd93> Welcome to the club !!!
<YoBoY> je préfère même pas additionner les sommes d'aujourd'hui ça me ferait trop peur :]
 * YoBoY fait une prière pour un carnet de timbre qu'il vient d'assassiner aujourd'hui
<cqfd93> oui, mais rends-toi compte, ça va payer ma retraite dans quelques mois ? C'est pas génial, ça ??? Ca devrait te réjouir...
<cqfd93> YoBoY : que signifient ces *** ?
<YoBoY> ?
<cqfd93> j'ai un message : "***YoBoY fait une prière pour un carnet de timbre qu'il vient d'assassiner aujourd'hui"
<YoBoY> ha c'est une "action"
<cqfd93> j'ai encore à apprendre sur IRC
<YoBoY> les *** c'est ton client irc qui les mets, c'est pas présenté pareil chez tout le monde
<cqfd93> et toi, comment tu les entres ?
<YoBoY> et pour en faire une tu tapes /me ton texte en commençant généralement par un verbe actif et dont c'est toi le sujet
 * cqfd93 a compris
 * YoBoY aime expliquer l'IRC aux nouveaux :)
<YoBoY> ;)
 * cqfd93 rigole
<YoBoY> voila, t'as très bien saisi le concept :D
<cqfd93> ;-)
<YoBoY> il te reste encore quelques commandes à apprendre :)
<YoBoY> tiens pourquoi je suis op moi :]
<YoBoY> bon tant que j'y suis, je vous mets quoi dans le topic ?
<cqfd93> j'aime apprendre...
<YoBoY> (il est bon de mettre des liens utiles, des rappels, en plus du sujet principal du salon bien entendu)
<YoBoY> cqfd93, tout façon quand on apprend plus rien c'est qu'on est mort non ? ;)
<cqfd93> c'est une bonne façon de voir les choses
<cqfd93> rappelle-moi : le topic, c'est ce qu'on voit quand on rejoint le salon, dans la fenêtre de discussion ?
 * YoBoY attaque sauvagement un nouveau carnet de timbres
<YoBoY> c'est ce qu'on voit à la connexion oui et qui reste normalement quelque part affiché en haut de ton client (enfin pas forcément sur tous)
<YoBoY> tu peux le revoir en tapant /topic
<YoBoY> à ne pas confondre avec le entrymsg qui ne s'affiche qu'une fois quand tu rentres dans le salon
<YoBoY> tu peux revoir le entrymsg en tapant /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-fr-l10n
<cqfd93> ok, je viens de tester les 2 commandes
<cqfd93> y'a aussi ça : Mode lock  : +ntcC
<cqfd93> et ça : Flags      : GUARD
<YoBoY> faut pas y faire attention, c'est la config du chan
<cqfd93> mais je suis curieuse ;-)
<YoBoY> ha j'ai retrouvé ma taxe d'habitation perdue, elle était en dessous de la pile (bon ok c'est normal pour un truc du en décembre de pas être au dessu)
 * YoBoY va se faire un thé avant de donner un peu plus de sous à l'état…
<cqfd93> :-)
 * cqfd93 va préparer le dîner
 * YoBoY aime son nouveau thé de noël, il est super bon
<YoBoY> c'est fou le temps qu'on récupère quand on a pas d'ubuntu party à organiser
<cqfd93> tu vas t'ennuyer maintenant ;-)
<YoBoY> loin de là
<YoBoY> j'ai plein de projets en standby depuis des mois
<YoBoY> genre je vous aide sur le manual ;)
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai vu que tu as parlé avec kevin
<YoBoY> tu regardes des vidéos bizarres teolemon :D
<cqfd93> YoBoY, un thé sans faux-col, c'est possible ?
<YoBoY> un thé sans faux-col ?
<cqfd93> plein à ras bord
<YoBoY> ha tu veux que je te serve aussi une tasse de thé pleine à ras bord c'est ça ? ^^
 * YoBoY sert un thé noël à cqfd93 (mélange thé blanc, cerise, amande et épices)
 * cqfd93 savoure !!!
<cqfd93> rien que des bonnes choses dedans !
<YoBoY> ba oui :p
<YoBoY> j'ai pas eu ma réponse pour le topic
<YoBoY> teolemon, une idée pour le topic ?
<cqfd93> pour des liens à ajouter ?
<YoBoY> une traduction de ça : Before translating, be sure to go through Ubuntu Translators instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/) and French guidelines (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr).
<YoBoY> ou une adaptation
<cqfd93> quelques questions : ce salon est ouvert à tous ?
<YoBoY> oui
<YoBoY> pourquoi ?
<cqfd93> juste pour savoir :-)
<cqfd93> il n'est pas encore acconcé sur le wiki ubuntu-fr ?
<cqfd93> annoncé
<cqfd93> en tout cas je n'ai rien vu
<YoBoY> non, il ne l'est pas encore, ce n'est pas à moi de faire l'annonce ;)
<YoBoY> vous pouvez aussi faire un billet pour que ça passe sur le planet (le ubuntu-fr et pourquoi pas le ubuntu normal)
<cqfd93> euh... oui...
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit tout le monde !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-28
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<YoBoY> re cqfd93
<cqfd93> je viens d'envoyer un message à la liste
<YoBoY> on peut ou on peut pas signaler les coquilles ?
<cqfd93> ah oui, si tu en trouves, tu es le bienvenu !
<cqfd93> je crois qu'on peut relire 20 fois, on en trouvera encore
<YoBoY> genre, pourquoi à certains endroits c'est l'équipe du manuel ubuntu et à d'autres The Ubuntu Manual Team ?
<cqfd93> dis-moi dans quel manuel et quelle(s) pages
<YoBoY> couverture et juste après
<YoBoY> je suis sur precise
<YoBoY> (page 1 et 3 donc)
<cqfd93> je regarde
<YoBoY> page 3 justement "Creative Commons Paternité-Partage des Conditions Initiales à l’Identique" alors que sur le site des CC, c'est "Creative Commons Paternité - Partage dans les Mêmes Conditions" on devrait pas reprendre les termes des CC ?
<YoBoY> (ne jamais me demander de relire un documents ^^")
<cqfd93> c'est bien vu !
<cqfd93> il vaudrait mieux utiliser les 2 fois "l'équipe..."
<YoBoY> "à vos collègues, amis, famille et toute autre personne" le « vos » appelle du pluriel, je suis pas bon en français mais je me demande si famille et toute autre personne devraient pas être au pluriel également
<YoBoY> ou remettre un votre famille
<cqfd93> toute autre personne doit être au singulier, c'est comme dire n'importe quelle autre personne
<cqfd93> on peut tourner autrement : à vos collègues, vos amis, aux membres de votre famille et à toute autre personne
<YoBoY> mieux oui
<YoBoY> dans le sommaire, les numéros des chapitres devraient être plus gros pour moi, et éventuellement en chiffres romain
<YoBoY> les numéros de page en haut de page ça fait quand même bizarre comme ça
<cqfd93> pour creative commons : il y a 2 chaînes
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=creative+commons
<cqfd93> numéros de chapitre : on n'a pas le choix... mais on peut poser la question
<cqfd93> les numéros de page : ça ne me choque pas, est-ce que c'est contraire aux habitudes françaises ?
 * cqfd93 doit téléphoner
<YoBoY> Notre but est de couvrir les bases d’Ubuntu << page 5 un soucis sur le découvrir
 * cqfd93 est de retour
<cqfd93> je ne comprends pas le problème couvrir / découvrir
<YoBoY> lts est une abréviation pour Support Longue Durée. << page 5 l'acronyme devrait être en majuscules, et la définition devrait être en anglais avec traduction entre parenthèses, sinon c'est pas clair
<YoBoY> oups désolé, je pensais que c'était découvrir le mot, la lecture rapide n'a pas que du bon ^^"
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> d'accord pour lts
<cqfd93> il y a déjà du pain sur la planche :-)
<YoBoY> même remarque pour HUD, les termes anglais devraient être conservés et traduit ensuite, pas directement traduits
<cqfd93> bizarre : le LTS en question est bien en majuscules dans la chaîne mais \gls{LTS} le transforme en lts, à creuser
<YoBoY> bizarre oui
<YoBoY> et HUD il a le \gls autour ?
<cqfd93> quelle page ?
<YoBoY> toujours la 5 :)
<YoBoY> sur le côté
<cqfd93> elle est maraboutée, celle-là
<YoBoY> ‣ dans le tableau de bord, saisir yelp ; << j'avais déjà fait remarqué que ce serait mieux de taper "aide" et pas "yelp"
<YoBoY> (page 5 toujours)
<cqfd93> HUD n'a pas de gls (en tout cas, pas là)
<cqfd93> aide / yelp, je croyais l'avoir modifié
<YoBoY> Plus d’informations à propos de la documentation Ubuntu se trouve à Chapitre 8 : En apprendre plus. << page 5 toujours sur le côté, "au Chapitre" non ?
<cqfd93> Au chapitre, biee sûr !
<cqfd93> bon, je vais commencer des modifs
 * YoBoY passe à la page 6 ^^"
<cqfd93> je remplace The Ubuntu Manual Team  par l'Équipe du Manuel Ubuntu
 * cqfd93 fait creative commons
<cqfd93>  Partage dans les Mêmes Conditions 3.0 non transposé   (CC BY-SA 3.0)   ou
<cqfd93> Paternité -  Partage dans les Mêmes Conditions 3.0 non transposé   (CC BY-SA 3.0)
<cqfd93> lien http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.fr
<YoBoY> page 7 " Le noyau Linux est le contrôleur du système d’exploitation; il…" manque une espace avant le ;
<cqfd93> regarde mes précédents msg stp : Partage...  ou Paternité...
<YoBoY> désolé :p
<cqfd93> pas de pb, yoboy !
<YoBoY> je comprends pas la question, c'est paternité ET partage dans les même conditions
<gizou> Salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> paternité pour le BY et partage… pour le SA
<cqfd93> donc je dois mettre la phrase 'paternité - partage..."
<YoBoY> voilà
<cqfd93> ok
<gizou> ah les traductions des licences, pas simple !
<cqfd93> gizou, tu peux faire le correction que tu as trouvée ?
<gizou> j'ai le droit pour ça ?
<YoBoY> gizou, on essaye d'harmoniser un peu c'est tout :)
<gizou> ok
<YoBoY> page 7 : "Unix étant intégralement basé sur des lignes de commandes, jusqu’à ce que les interfaces utilisateur graphiques (s) commencent à émerger au début des années 90." phrase à reprendre, le "étant" devrait être "était" je pense
<cqfd93> oui, gizou ! tu as les droits, c'est sur launchpad
<cqfd93> creative commons est fait
 * cqfd93 va faire collègues, amis, famille et toute autre personne
<gizou> YoBoy, je vais modifier la chaine, c'est bien "était"
<cqfd93> je laisse LTS et HUD de côté pour l'instant
<YoBoY> je continue ? :p
<gizou> phrase à reprendre, le "étant" devrait être "était" je pense   => fait dans precise. c'était correct dans quantal
<cqfd93> YoBoY : oui, si tu veux, de toutes façons si on ne suit pas, ça reste dans le log et je sais le retrouver
<YoBoY> page 7 : "pour en apprendre plus sur GNOME et d’autres environnements de bureau." << c'est Unity notre environnement, pas GNOME (sur le côté)
<YoBoY> (oui je suis sur le manuel de precise au fait)
 * cqfd93 va faire yelp
<gizou> pour en apprendre plus sur GNOME .... c'est dans le texte en anglais
<YoBoY> je me doute bien oui :]
<YoBoY> bug à signaler peut être
<YoBoY> "Ubuntu n’est qu’une parmi beaucoup de distributions Linux différentes, et utilise l’un des environnements graphiques de bureau les plus populaires nommé ." même remarque d'ailleurs, on utilise plus GNOME on est que basé sur GNOME
<YoBoY> gizou, n'empêche que le chapitre pointé, c'est tout de suite unity et gnome n'apparaît pas
<YoBoY> on signale sur ubuntu-manual à la place ?
<cqfd93> bug, oui, ça sera corrigé dans raring
<YoBoY> sinon c'est pas non plus très important
<gizou> ah, tu as vu quelque chose à ce sujet ?
<YoBoY> je suis en mode "chercher la moindre erreur" :)
<gizou> je vois ça en effet
 * cqfd93 fait  à Chapitre 8
<cqfd93> c'est bien de signaler les problèmes même dans la VO
<cqfd93> j'y crois pas : y'avait rien page 6 ?
<YoBoY> ba non :]
<YoBoY> enfin si un tout petit truc mais, genre homogénéité des URL, certaines ont un / à la fin d'autres non
<YoBoY> mais c'est valable aussi sur la page 5
<YoBoY> c'est bizarre quand même comment certaines fois la césure des mots ne se fait pas et on se retrouve avec un mot qui semble dépasser du reste du texte.
<gizou> moi je suis à la page 18 : "Ubuntu vous connectera automatiquement à votre compte primaire lorsque vous démarrerez l'ordinateur"  en anglais c'est "primary account", je pense que ça serait mieux de dire "compte principal"
<cqfd93> pour les césure, je crois qu'il faut éviter des césures sur 3 lignes consécutives
<gizou> la règle en typographie c'est 3 césures consécutives maximum
<gizou> mais on n'a pas la main sur les césures
<cqfd93> ah, on peut aller jusqu'à 3  ?
<cqfd93> c'est polyglossia qui gère les césures ?
<YoBoY> page 8 : "Vous trouverez ci-après le modalités de contact" << les
<YoBoY> normalement oui c'est poluglossia
<YoBoY> poly
<gizou> les 3 césures, c'est ce que j'ai appris quand j'ai commencé la dactylo !
<gizou> à l'époque, on les faisait à la main, il n'y avait pas de traitement de texte ... en 1970
 * cqfd93 fait "Vous trouverez ci-après"
<YoBoY> page 8 : " : #ubuntu-manual sur le serveur irc.freenode.net" << ça fait un lien en erreur, bug à signaler en anglais, virer le "irc." éventuellement
<gizou> Et moi, je fais quoi pour "compte primaire" ?  Ca vous plait ?
<YoBoY> compte primaire ?
<cqfd93> principal semble mieux
<YoBoY> ha pas lu :p
<YoBoY> principal oui
<gizou> moi je suis à la page 18 : "Ubuntu vous connectera automatiquement à votre compte primaire lorsque vous démarrerez l'ordinateur"  en anglais c'est "primary account", je pense que ça serait mieux de dire "compte principal"
<gizou> ok je corrige
<cqfd93> je mets un bug pour irc.freenode.net ?
<YoBoY> oui
<cqfd93> et je corrige en supprimant irc.
<YoBoY> s'il te plait :)
<cqfd93> ok
<YoBoY> page 9 : "Les intitulés de boutons, éléments de menu et autres éléments  sont en caractères gras." << autres éléments d'interface graphique plutôt ?
<gizou> page 20 : Dans une installation par défaut d'Ubuntu, vous avez deux environnements ; Ubuntu
<gizou> et Ubuntu-2D.   il y a un ;    j'aurais plutôt mis un :    l'anglais a un ;
 * gizou  corrige les intitulés de boutons ...
<YoBoY> ; ou : pour moi c'est pareil à cet endroit, fait ce qui te parait le mieux :)
<gizou> je préfère :   on laisse les anglais avec leur ;
<cqfd93> Y'a plus qu'à aller le confirmer : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/1084254
<cqfd93> Re enrico !
<gizou> Salut Enrico
<YoBoY> page 11 : "Si Ubuntu est déjà installé sur votre ordinateur, vous pouvez poursuivre ici Chapitre 2 : Le bureau Ubuntu." << le ici Chapitre 2, ça fait bizarre
<YoBoY> (sur le côté)
<rickero> Pardon, j'étais distrait (des mails à traiter), salut à tous!
 * cqfd93 va mettre "au chapitre 1" (page 11)
<YoBoY> pas la page 11, la page 9 (je me suis perdu entre les numéros de page réel, et la numérotation des pages du manuel xD)
<YoBoY> 11 réel, 9 imprimé
<cqfd93> tu l'as imprimé ???
<YoBoY> non, mais ça m'affiche les deux, et la fatigue aide pas
 * cqfd93 est pas beurrée, elle va mettre "au chapitre 2" (page 11)
<gizou> page 21 cliquez sur Continuer,
<gizou> pour procéder à l’installation:    rajouté une espace avant le :
<cqfd93> t'as bien mis un ~ ?
<YoBoY> page 9 : "Vidéo ayant une capacité de résolution de …" << Ce serait pas mieux "Affichage supportant une résolution d'au moins…"
<gizou> @ Sylvie : oui
<YoBoY> je fatigue, je sais plus à quel page j'en suis :]
<cqfd93> YoBoY : on n'est pas obligé de faire les 150 pages ce soir ;-)
<YoBoY> ma page 9 était bien du 11, faut que j'arrête… (je bascule trop entre le fr et le en)
<YoBoY> une dernière
<YoBoY> page 11 : "puis cliquez dans « Démarrer le téléchargement »." on fait référence ici à la page de telechargement de ubuntu-fr, on a un bouton "Télécharge" nous
<YoBoY> page 11 : "puis cliquez dans « Démarrer le téléchargement »." on fait référence ici à la page de telechargement de ubuntu-fr, on a un bouton "Télécharger" nous
<YoBoY> donc ça correspond pas
<YoBoY> accessoirement, ya un bug avec la version anglais, la page de download ayant subit une refonte, ça correspond plus non plus en anglais :p
<YoBoY> bon j'arrête, j'écris de plus en plus mal
<gizou> juste un dernier problème, et j'arrêterai aussi : page 24 après le paragraphe "warning", il y a un point qui se promène tout seule avant le titre de section "l'arrière plan de bureau"
<cqfd93> donc pour page 11, il faudrait tout revoir...
<cqfd93> j'ai trouvé le point en trop ;-)
<gizou> je crois qu'il faut le mettre avant l'accolade
<cqfd93> fait
<cqfd93> on ferme boutique pour ce soir ?
<cqfd93> Je téléchargerai les .po et je recompilerai les pdf demain.  Merci à tous les deux et bonne nuit !
<gizou> sylvie, juste pour le point égaré, c'est bien à mettre avant l'accolade ?
<cqfd93> je l'ai fait
<gizou> ah oui, merci
 * gizou vais me coucher 
<cqfd93> pensez à confirmer le bug !
<gizou> bonne nuit
<rickero> bah, ben bonne nuit ... désolé de mon abandon ce soir
<gizou> c'est fait
<gizou> t'inquiète pas Enrico
<cqfd93> enrico, ça sera consigné !
<rickero> :-)
<gizou> elle ne laisse rien passer :)
<cqfd93> eh, mon bug !!!
<rickero> Vous me direz comment réparer (mais demain soir j'ai une séance, c'est mal parti)
<gizou> moi c'est fait, confirmé
<gizou> bisous, à demain
<cqfd93> danke!
<cqfd93> bizou
<rickero> bisou
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-29
<cqfd93> Bonsoir !
<cqfd93> Les fichiers .po contenant toutes les modifications faites hier soir dans les manuels precise et quantal, ainsi que les fichiers PDF, sont disponibles sur notre pad à l'adresse : http://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<YoBoY> yo cqfd93
<YoBoY> merci pour les fichiers
<cqfd93> Salut YoBoY !   De rien.
<cqfd93> J'ai vu ce que tu as dit à Kevin à propos des [nbsp], je suppose que ça marcherait aussi pour les [nnbsp] (on en a quelques uns)
<cqfd93> mais je ne sais plus où sont ces [nnbsp]...
<YoBoY> tu peux me donner une chaine qui en a un histoire que je vois par quoi c'est traduit dans le .po ?
<YoBoY> j'ai vu par contre qu'on a quelques \, et ça, ça pose problème
<YoBoY> à remplacer éventuellement par [nnbsp] ou par [nbsp]
<cqfd93> on a mis les \, essentiellement dans les «»
<cqfd93> il est même possible qu'on ait remplacé les nnbsp par des ~ ou des \,
<YoBoY> on va essayer de virer toutes ses règles contraignantes supplémentaires pour pas que les traducteurs se prennent la tête quand même :p
<YoBoY> le ~ pose pas de soucis
<cqfd93> pourquoi \, pose-t-il problème ?
<YoBoY> il est pas compris par polyglossia
<YoBoY> pas d'espace, espace et ~, par défaut ça marche très bien avec polyglossia, par contre espace insécable, espace fine insécable et \, marchent pas et produisent un doublement de l'espace
<cqfd93> pourtant, \, est bien compris par latex :-(
<YoBoY> oui :)
<YoBoY> polyglossia le considère comme une caractère (comme une lettre si tu préfères) et il applique ses règles en le gardant tel quel
<YoBoY> c'est pareil pour l'espace insécable et le fine
<YoBoY> (la)
<cqfd93> ça veut donc dire que si les traducteurs mettent des [nbsp], [nnbsp] ou \, , il faut les laisser dans le po, mais tromper polyglossia avec des règles maison ?
<YoBoY> en fait je suis pour qu'ils laissent [nbsp] au minimum parce que ça fait parti des règles de traduction
<YoBoY> le [nnbsp] je sais pas en quoi c'est converti mais ça devrait être pareil
<YoBoY> pour le \, c'est du traficotage qui ne devrait pas être conservé
<cqfd93> oui, pour les autres templates, on n'a besoin que de [nbsp]
<YoBoY> on peut aussi très bien se passer du [nnbsp] selon moi dans ce cas
<cqfd93> oui
<cqfd93> enfin... oui pour ce qui n'est pas le manuel parce que l'espace fine n'est pas utilisée à l'écran
<YoBoY> pourquoi ça d'ailleurs ? :p
<cqfd93> je n'en sais rien, je me contente d'appliquer la règle :-)
<YoBoY> faudra un jour l'améliorer cette règle… ;)
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> bon j'ai un mail à faire moi
<cqfd93> ok a+
<cqfd93> voilà, j'ai trouvé au moins une paire de nnbsp : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=quand+vous+devez+suivre+une+consigne+comme
<YoBoY> merci beaucoup :) je viens de regarder, ma réponse sur l'autre chan :p
<cqfd93> je surveille aussi les 2 chans ;-)
<cqfd93> salut Enrico !
<rickero> Salut Sylvie, je viens juste contrôler si vous travaillez bien. Mais je suis pas d'humeur à aider, je sors de séance :-(
<rickero> Ca va?
<cqfd93> on n'a rien fait ce soir, tout le monde est occupé à droite à gauche...
<cqfd93> ça va, demain c'est vendredi :-)
<cqfd93> et toi ?
<YoBoY> spammage de gens en cours
<YoBoY> 88 mails en cours d'envoie :p
<cqfd93> eh ???
<cqfd93> tu spammes, YoBoY ?
<rickero> Sylvie: oui oui ca va. salut YoBoY. eh? spam?
<YoBoY> cqfd93, ça m'arrives oui
<YoBoY> pour remercier plein de gens en même temps
<cqfd93> ah oui, je comprends ! Tu as dit que tu allais remercier les bénévoles de l'Ubuntu Party
<YoBoY> oui :)
<rickero> alors ça va, on te pardonne
<YoBoY> vous avez pas vos mails de remerciement ? :O
<cqfd93> moi je ne suis jamais allé au-delà de 70 mails en même temps ;-)
<rickero> moi au début de ma carrière de spammeur, j'ai fait un reply to all qui est allé à toute l'entreprise. alors ton record de 70 me fait bien rire
<YoBoY> rickero, et c'est là qu'on se dit qu'il faut être con pour envoyer un mail avec les adresses de toutes l'entreprise en clair :)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<YoBoY> c'est pas ta faute, c'est la faute du premier expéditeur en fait
<rickero> oui sauf que lui il le fait exprès. et ça permet de se moquer des nouveaux :-)
<rickero> c'est le bizutage du spammer en herbe
<rickero> après il fait plus
<cqfd93> si en plus on fait ce genre de reply pour envoyer une blague salace on n'a pas l'air c...
<rickero> hahah oui ça ferait mauvais genre
<YoBoY> cqfd93, au moins toute l'entreprise sait direct après que t'es un gros pervers, ça leur évite juste de l'apprendre avec le temps
<rickero> en fait yoboy, tu vois pas la liste en clair, c'est une liste du genre "département du consulting". Et ils sont 23000 à travers le monde :-)
<YoBoY> ha ok, une sorte de mailing liste en fait ;)
<cqfd93> ah oui, ça fait du monde !
<rickero> Sylvie: rien de nouveau sur les ddtp je pense ? Mais à part Pierre personne n'est intervenu?
<cqfd93> rien de nouveau apparemment sur les ddtp
<cqfd93> k'essaye de comprendre pourquoi le "LTS" du début de la note de marge page 5 de precise est en minuscules, alors qu'on l'a bien mis en majuscules et que l'entrée de glossaire le contient en majuscules
<cqfd93> j'ai comparé avec DHCP qui lui n'a pas de problème alors qu'on a mis aussi en majuscules le gls et le name du newglossaryentry
<rickero> bizarre en effet
<cqfd93> je peux vous coller un gros pavé ici, pour vous montrer les éléments de comparaison ?
<rickero> de comparaison de quoi?
<rickero> gros pavé, tu peux aussi mettre sur le pad, ça sera plus lisible
<cqfd93> il contient : un extrait du pdf, la partie qui contient le gls et l'entrée de glissaire, pour LTS et pour DHCP
<cqfd93> de glossaire
<cqfd93> ok, sur le pad, je le mets à la fin
<rickero> mis à part ça il y a un seul lts en minuscules dans tout le document
<rickero> il y a \smallcaps{LTS} mais pas \smallcaps{DHCP}
<YoBoY> c'est le glossaire qui fout le bazar
<cqfd93> YoBoY, à cause de quoi ?
<cqfd93> tu as vu sur le pad ?
<YoBoY> je sais pas, je te dis ce que je constate ^^"
<YoBoY> non pas vu le pad
<cqfd93> tu veux bien y jeter un cil, stp ?
<YoBoY> ben faudrait plus demander à Kevin pour le coup :]
<YoBoY> tu peux voir d'ailleurs qu'il y a pas d'url dessus, alors que sur notre erreur c'est un lien
<cqfd93> oui, j'en parlerai à kevin, pas ce soir, il se fait tard...
<rickero> je vais avancer une théorie. mais j'ai vu que 81 messages sur 130
<rickero> c'est un des seuls endroits où marginnote commmence par un smallcaps. (= combinaison de deux styles de caractères)
<rickero> il y a un autre endroit: 32 bits.
<YoBoY> cqfd93, dis lui que ça insère ce LTS dans un \gls()
<YoBoY> alors que ça n'y est pas dans les sources ni dans le .po
<YoBoY> (vu dans le .tex généré en fr)
<rickero> le "32" est écrit bizarrement aussi. (mais on peut pas le mettre en minuscules alors ça passe)
<cqfd93> non, le smallcaps est dans le texte principal, pas dans la note de marge
<YoBoY> rickero, le 32 dans ton cas est dans un emph (emphase ?) d'où l'effet différent j epense
<cqfd93> yoboy, c'est nous qui avons mis  ce LTS dans un \gls()
<YoBoY> nous ?
<YoBoY> à quel endroit ?
<cqfd93> les traducteurs..., enrico, ou moi... pour que LTS apparaisse dans le glossaire
<rickero> Non, j'ai cherché tous les \marginnote. Il y a un marginnote avec smallcaps de 32 bits
<YoBoY> il est pas dans le glossaire anglais ?
<cqfd93> il me semble que le glossaire anglais ne montre qu'une trentaine de mots, alors qu'il y a 40 définitions
<cqfd93> on avait le même problème en français
<cqfd93> 40 newglossaryentry, mais seulement 31 ou 32 noms visibles pour cause de \gls absents
<cqfd93> on a donc rajouté des \gls
<cqfd93> et la plupart du temps, ça a marché
<YoBoY> trouvé
<cqfd93> ach ???
<YoBoY> bizarre que je l'ai loupé dans mon .po
<cqfd93> raconte !
<YoBoY> bref, tu as raison c'est votre faute :D
<YoBoY> vous avez ajouté le gls :p
<cqfd93> oui
<cqfd93> pas de gls, pas de LTS dans la page de glossaire
<cqfd93> je viens juste de regarder le manuel néerlandais : ils ont 29 mots dans leur glossaire !
<rickero> groarf, j'arrive plus à compiler mon precise-e2
<cqfd93> (je parle de leur pdf, pas du po)
<cqfd93> t'as fait une modif ?
<rickero> oui je repars d'un des derniers po qui plante, je remplace le seealso{linux}, mais ça plante tout de même avec le fameux lecteur @acronym
<cqfd93> prends le po que j'ai mis sur le pad, il est bon pour Debian
<cqfd93> j'ai supprimé le \index{Debian] et remplacé seealso par see
<cqfd93> pourquoi reprendre un po qui plante ?
<rickero> je faisais des essais pour comprendre et j'ai pas remis à jour
<rickero> et depuis le temps j'avais oublié le mode d'emploi :-)
<rickero> ok Sylvie, ça a passé merci
<cqfd93> On va dire aussi que tu es peut-être fatigué...
 * cqfd93 baille...
<cqfd93> et je crois qu'il est temps d'aller faire dormir les yeux
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit à vous tous !
<rickero> Bonne nuit aussi, merci! A bientôt
<rickero> T'es encore là YoBoY? sinon j'enverrai un mail, j'ai pu reproduire le problème
<YoBoY> quel problème ?
<YoBoY> (j'ai décroché là ^^")
<rickero> c'est bien la combinaison de marginnote + gls qui produit des minuscules
<rickero> j'ai remplacé \\marginnote{\\gls{Synchroniser} implique que le contenu de votre système
<rickero> par \\marginnote{\\gls{GNOME} implique que le contenu de votre système
<rickero> et j'obtiens gnome en minuscules
<YoBoY> tu doutais de ce que je disais ;)
<rickero> pardon :-/
<YoBoY> pour ça que je disais qu'il falait demander à kevin :p
<YoBoY> pas de soucis, je fais pareil, je ne crois que ce que je vois ;)
<YoBoY> la fatigue fait que je suis pas assez concentré ce soir
<YoBoY> au fait on a une bonne piste pour la gestions des espaces insécables pour nous simplifier la vie
<rickero> Note qu'on s'en sort facilement en tournant la phrase autrement. Au lieu de \\marginnote{\\gls{LTS} est une abréviation, on dit \\marginnote{L'abréviation \\gls{LTS} signifie... et on est bon
<rickero> ah espaces insécables?
<YoBoY> oui, le principe c'est de respecter les guidelines de traduction, et la génération du pdf s'occuper de tout mettre comme il faut, tel que ça devrait toujours l'être ;)
<YoBoY> donc il fallait venir à bout de ce bug qui faisait qu'on avait un double espace, et ça y est, on a un patch qui à l'air de marcher
<YoBoY> donc là, sans espace, avec espace normal, avec un ~, avec un [nsbp] ou avec un [nnbsp], le make s'occupe d'armoniser et mettre les bons espaces
<rickero> cool
<YoBoY> on va tester ça en profondeur avec kevin, et ça devrait être bon pour raring
<rickero> Ca fonctionne avec les deux points aussi?
<YoBoY> oui
<rickero> "aske" j'ai peur à cause des "http://"... faudrait pas ajouter des insécables :-)
<YoBoY> non ça ne le fait pas ^^ attend…
<YoBoY> http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-fr-latex-spacing.pdf
<YoBoY> un premier essai de kevin
<YoBoY> fait pas attention aux «» il a pas changé les \, qui ont été rajouté et qui eux font merder encore ;)
<rickero> ok
<rickero> merci, je garde le lien pour demain. je regarde rapidos maintenant mais je vais pas tarder à bâcher pour la nuit
<YoBoY> je vais faire pareil :)
<YoBoY> bonne nuti
<YoBoY> nuit
<rickero> bonne nuit, merci
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-11-30
<YoBoY> yop
<cqfd93> Salut à tous !!!
<YoBoY> cqfd93, comment tu veux qu'on continue la relecture ? ici comme l'autre soir pour les remarques ?
<YoBoY> bon je continue ici
<YoBoY> sur le manuel precise :
<YoBoY> page 11 : Télécharger et installer / L’essayer depuis un CD ou une clé USB << inconsistance, remplacer "L'essayer" par "Essayer" serait mieux, ou rajouter des articles dans l'autre partie
<YoBoY> peut être que cette deuxième solution est mieux d'ailleurs pour être comme les options juste au dessus
<cqfd93> OK, YoBoY, c'est bien de continuer ici
<YoBoY> même type de remarque "Pour l’option Exécuter avec Windows, sélectionner…" l'option est "Le lancer avec Windows" juste au dessus
<cqfd93> Il faut que j'essaye la solution de Kevin pour le gls(LTS) (voir chan ubuntu-manual)
<YoBoY> j'ai lu
<cqfd93> je m'en doute, tu es partout ;-)
<cqfd93> A plouche !
<cqfd93> \glslink{LTS}{LTS} a réglé le problème
<YoBoY> cool
<cqfd93> page 11 : Télécharger et installer / L’essaye...  Fait (dans les deux manuels)
<cqfd93> je veux dire "Télécharger et installer / Essayer depuis un CD ou une clé USB"
<YoBoY> page 11 : "Les ordinateurs en capacité d’exécuter des logiciels 64 bits peuvent traiter plus d’informations que les ordinateurs exécutant des logiciels 32 bits ; cependant, les systèmes 64 bits nécessitent plus de mémoire pour ces exécutions." << ça fait bizarre à lire
<YoBoY> je remplacerai "en capacité" par "capables" et à la fin "pour ces exécutions" par "pour ces traitements".
<cqfd93> je fais ça
<cqfd93> c'est fait
<YoBoY> page 12 : "une photo du contenu d’un " << pour traduire snapshot à la place de photo je verrai plus "copie conforme"
<YoBoY> page 12 : problème avec le dernier bloc du côté il descend trop bas
<cqfd93>  "une photo du contenu d’un " oui, je fais
<cqfd93> problème avec le dernier bloc du côté il descend trop bas : on verra ça avec Kevin, effectivement ça fait très moche
<cqfd93> quelques mails à écrire...
<YoBoY> je suis super lent ce soir désolé ^^
<cqfd93> comme ça j'arrive à suivre
<YoBoY> :D
<cqfd93> En même temps, je suis en train de corriger les captures d'écran (pour ajouter les bordures de fenêtres et supprimer les pointeurs de souris)
<cqfd93> j'en ai quelques unes à télécharger
<YoBoY> page 16 : "Vous trouverez plus d’informations et des instructions détaillées sur le partitionnement sur le site : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition." << ce serait pas mieux un lien vers la doc en fr ? (sur le côté)
<cqfd93> on a sûrement ça dans notre boutique...
<YoBoY> page 17 : "Entrez votre nom complet dans « Votre nom ? »." << dans le screenshot juste au dessus, pas de "?"
<YoBoY> et là je suis fatigué ^^" j'arrête pour ce soir
<YoBoY> plus que 142 pages à lire :D
<cqfd93> oui, c'est "Votre nom :"
<cqfd93> dont des pages vides, quelques unes en anglais (la licence), le glossaire, l'index, les crédits...
<cqfd93> bonne soirée et merci de ton aide !
<YoBoY> j'arrive pas à me concentrer dessus ce soir toute façon ^^
<YoBoY> donc autant pas insister
<cqfd93> te tracasse pas, y'a pas le feu au lac !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-01
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr mis à jour
<teolemon> avec le lien vers les logs et le canal web
<teolemon> question: y-a-t-il une interface de présentation des logs par channel
<teolemon> sur toutes les dates ?
<teolemon> et est-il possible d'annoncer les modifs wiki sur le namespace ubuntu-fr-l10n ?
<Ebe123> Bonjour, je suis Etienne Beaule
<cqfd93> bonjour Etienne
<cqfd93> moi, c'est sylvie gallet
<cqfd93> tu viens bosser ?
<cqfd93> hier soir, on a arrêté à la page 17 du manuel precise (12.04)
<Ebe123> Je vais aider
<cqfd93> OK ! Ce qu'il faut faire : relise soigneusement, voir si tu trouves des fautes de toutes sortes, des choses pas claires, des choses qui ne correspondent pas aux captures d'écran, tout quoi !
<cqfd93> Et tu le dis ici, pour que je puisse aller faire la modif si c'est possible
<Ebe123> D'accord
<cqfd93> bon courage ! Je reste connectée, à l'écoute
<Ebe123> Je commence en 3 minutes
<cqfd93> ok
<YoBoY> tiens un nouveau :)
<YoBoY> bonsoir
<YoBoY> salut Etienne
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<cqfd93> tu vas bien ?
<YoBoY> un peu fatigué, mais ça va, et toi ? :)
<cqfd93> à peu près dans le même état...
<YoBoY> je viens de rentrer du Premier samedi du libre
<cqfd93> mais j'ai tellement hâte de boucler ces manuels que je bosse comme une dingue
<cqfd93> ça se passe à paris ?
<cqfd93> j'ai refait plus d'une vingtaine de captures et modifié toutes les entryglossaries
<cqfd93> pour respecter les consignes de traduction
<YoBoY> oui c'est à Paris, à la Cité des sciences
<YoBoY> beau travail :)
<cqfd93> Premier samedi du libre : y'a un programme précis à chaque fois ?
<cqfd93> pour le travail : les screenshots sont mieux, il reste à rectifier ceux de quantal
<cqfd93> Etienne : toujours là ?  Tu trouves des choses ?
<Havok_Novak> Salut.
<YoBoY> ho un Illan :)
<YoBoY> cqfd93, une intall party et un atelier. Les ateliers en ce moment c'est sur Blender
<YoBoY> comment ça va Havok_Novak ?
<Havok_Novak> Ça fait bizarre de revenir ici. :S
<Havok_Novak> À ce que je vois, ça bosse dur sur « Premiers pas avec Ubuntu ».
<Havok_Novak> Bien, et toi YoBoY ?
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Salut cqfd93.
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak, tu ne peux pas dire "revenir" ici, le salon est tout neuf ;-)
<YoBoY> bien aussi, je lag un peu ce soir à lire mes mails :p
<Havok_Novak> Certes, mais je parle de revenir dans la communauté francophone d’Ubuntu.
<YoBoY> tu peux pas "revenir ici" techniquement ce chan n'éxistait pas :D
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, bon… :P
<YoBoY> chut, on dira rien, promis ;)
<Havok_Novak> :)
<cqfd93> mais bien sûr, tu es le bienvenu !
<YoBoY> cqfd93, méfie toi de lui, il va te trouver toutes les erreurs de grammaire et d'orthographe, tu vas souffrir :O
<cqfd93> YoBoY, il est PIRE que toi ???
<Havok_Novak> Ouh là.
<YoBoY> moi ? mais je suis un petit joueur, un gamin de 5 ans à côté :D
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> Il nous en faut des gens comme vous...
<Havok_Novak> S’il y a bien un rare domaine dans lequel je dépasse big boss, c’est bien ça.
<Havok_Novak> Il parait.
<Havok_Novak> J’ai vu le dernier mail de Sylvie Gallet.
<cqfd93> c'est moi
<Havok_Novak> (Compiz plante pas mal quand même. :()
<Havok_Novak> Tu es Sylvie Gallet ?
<cqfd93> yes, sir
<Havok_Novak> Lol. Enchanté.
<cqfd93> moi aussi !
<Havok_Novak> C’est bien que tu t’investisses autant. Une femme en plus. 8)
<cqfd93> ça me passionne
<cqfd93> et j'ai du temps
<Havok_Novak> Ça me passionne aussi, mais pour le temps…
<Havok_Novak> Je vais feuilleter le « numéro » de « Premiers pas avec Ubuntu » version 12.10.
<Havok_Novak> Hum, une erreur dans le sommaire.
<cqfd93> Déjà le sommaire ? Wow !
<Havok_Novak> « Installation d’Ubuntu— Démarrage ».
<Havok_Novak> Il manque une espace d’un demi-cadratin entre « Ubuntu » et le tiret.
<cqfd93> exact
<Havok_Novak> Je suis chiant, désolé. :S
<YoBoY> cqfd93, je t'avais prévenue :D
<cqfd93> Non, c'est pour ça qu'on paye grassement les relecteurs ;-)
<YoBoY> il connaît même tout le langage typographique ;)
<cqfd93> YoBoy : il y a le même problème dans Precise
<YoBoY> si tu le dis ^^"
<Havok_Novak> Y’a un autre petit truc qui fait bizarre : dans la partie « Travailler avec Ubuntu », sont mêlées sous-parties dont le titre contient un verbe d’action et sous-parties dont le titre n’en contient pas.
<Havok_Novak> Pourquoi les payer, c’est du bénévolat.
<Havok_Novak> Vous avez rédigé ce manuel avec quel logiciel ? Ça m’intéresse.
<YoBoY> c'est du LaTeX
<Havok_Novak> Éditeur WYSIWIG or not ?
<YoBoY> or not :)
<cqfd93> pour la paye, je blaguais... effectivement on est bénévoles
<cqfd93> zt la traduction se fait sur launchpad
<Havok_Novak> La typographie des listes à puce est à retravailler aussi, je vous aiderai pour ça si je trouve un peu de temps.
<cqfd93> on utilise TeXLive 2012
<YoBoY> mais on traduit avec launchpad, on génère avec un beau "make ubuntu-manual-fr.pdf" on voit pas tout le langage TeX derrière (ou presque pas)
<Havok_Novak> Joli résultat.
<Havok_Novak> LaTeX is open source ?
<cqfd93> Moi, je suis assez incompétente en latex, et je me contente de bricoler le .po et de faire des make
<Havok_Novak> Idem. :)
<Havok_Novak> Je vais me chercher des yaourts.
<YoBoY> Havok_Novak, oui c'est open source
<cqfd93> :-)
<Havok_Novak> Franchement, ce guide gère.
<YoBoY> c'est utilisé par tous les thésards qui se respectent
<Havok_Novak> :)
<Havok_Novak> C’est vraiment très bien écrit, j’ai rarement vu une telle qualité.
<Havok_Novak> Je traque la faute qui me fera mentir. :)
<cqfd93> Merci pour tous ceux qui ont participé à la traduction (il y a du monde)
<Havok_Novak> Je m’en doute, c’est franchement du bon boulot.
<Havok_Novak> Ah, trouvé !
<YoBoY> tu sais pourtant qu'on a des traducteurs de qualité, 90% du boulot est bien fait de base, le reste tiens plus de la coquille et de l'homogénéité entre les façons de s'exprimer des traducteurs
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, mais ça ne m’empêche pas d’être impressionné quand je vois le travail concrétisé de ces mêmes traducteurs.
<Havok_Novak> Dans « Bref historique d’Ubuntu », il y a une faute : on écrit « Gendarmerie nationale » et non « Gendarmerie Nationale ».
<Havok_Novak> Un adjectif qui suit le nom qu’il qualifie (épithète) ne prend pas de majuscule.
<cqfd93> oui, j'ai fait ça à l'américaine... et je viens de voir que sur le site du ministère de l'intérieur, ils mettent même gendarmerie sans majuscule
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> À y réfléchir, je n’en mettrais pas non plus.
<Havok_Novak> Quoique…
<cqfd93> c'est quand même mieux de toutes façons que ce qu'il y a dans le texte anglais : il disent French Police !!!
<Havok_Novak> :)
<Havok_Novak> Autre truc : tu préfères « site web » ou « site Web » ?
<cqfd93> on a eu une discussion il y a quelques temps à ce sujet
<Havok_Novak> Eh eh. :)
<Havok_Novak> J’en avais eu une aussi quand j’étais relecteur pour Debian.
<Havok_Novak> J’étais pour « site web », mais ils ont réussi à me convaincre de passer dans l’autre camp.
<cqfd93> il en est ressorti que quand on utilise Web et Internet en tant que noms, on le met en majuscules et quand ils sont comme adjectifs, on met en minuscules
<Havok_Novak> Tu dis « des forums ubuntu » ou « des forums Ubuntu » ? :)
<cqfd93> rha le piège !
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> Eh eh.
<Havok_Novak> Autre question qui me taraude : pourquoi ne pas avoir utilisé de justifié pour le texte ?
<cqfd93> et chez Debian, ils mettent web et internet en maj ?
<Havok_Novak> Oui.
<Havok_Novak> Et quand il est nom, et quand il est adjectif.
<cqfd93> pour la justif, je ne sais pas, ça serait mieux, mais sûrement trop compliqué techniquement
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<cqfd93> est-ce que les espacements te semblent à peu près corrects ?
<Havok_Novak> Dans « Qu’est-ce que Linux ? », juste avant le dernier paragraphe, il y a « Par comparaison » avec une majuscule alors qu’il ne devrait pas y en avoir.
<Havok_Novak> Entre les mots ou les paragraphes ?
<cqfd93> entre les mots et les ponctuations
<Havok_Novak> Ça manque un peu de demi-cadratin pour les ponctuations hautes, mais je trouve ça gênant en justifié. En bref, c’est parfait de ce côté. :)
<cqfd93> on ne met pas de majuscule en début de (] quand elle n'est pas après un point ?
<Havok_Novak> Bah non.
<Havok_Novak> « Bonjour, je suis Sylvie Gallet (Une femme comme vous vous en doutez). »
<Havok_Novak> Ça ne te fait pas bizarre ? :)
<Havok_Novak> Tant que ça reste dans la phrase, pas de majuscule.
<cqfd93> j'ai encore appris quelque chose, mais avec ton exemple, ça parait évident
<Havok_Novak> En revanche, on dira : « Je suis Sylvain Gallet. (Une femme.) »
<Havok_Novak> On en apprend tous les jours. ;)
<cqfd93> ah oui, mais ça change le sens
<Havok_Novak> Oui, c’est pour cela qu’il faut bien faire attention à ses ponctuations et ses majuscules.
<Havok_Novak> Un peu plus loin : « en termes de ». C’est un anglicisme provenant de « in terms of », donc à bannir. Vive la langue de Molière !
<cqfd93> et les règles de ponctuations sont différentes d'une langue à l'autre, on s'embrouille
<Havok_Novak> En effet.
<cqfd93> surtout aussi quand on traduit des textes écrits pas d'autres qui ne connaissent pas toutes les finesses de leur langue (comme nous)
<Havok_Novak> C’est extrêmement pointu la traduction/relecture.
<cqfd93> oui !
<Havok_Novak> Plein de règles différentes, qui parfois même rentrent en conflit, c’est un beau souk tout ça. :)
<Havok_Novak> Hum, « dual boot », « dual-boot » ou « dualboot » ? Je me tate.
<cqfd93> la doc ubuntu-fr dit dual-boot
<Havok_Novak> C’est pas un modèle d’orthographe. :)
<Havok_Novak> Il ne faut se fier qu’à des sources sures (orthographe de 1990, ça n’est pas une faute).
<cqfd93> C’est pas un modèle d’orthographe. :)  comme tous les wiki ;-)
<Havok_Novak> Sauf le Wiktionnaire.
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-02
<cqfd93> que j'utilise très rarement...
<Havok_Novak> On pourrait le remplacer par « double boot », au moins on serait surs.
<Havok_Novak> Il est très bien pourtant, je te le conseille. ;)
<cqfd93> oui, j'y vais de temps en temps, mais rarement
<cqfd93> bon, je ne m'ennuie pas, mais il se fait tard
<cqfd93> je te quitte, bonne nuit !
<Havok_Novak> Bonne nuit, à la prochaine.
 * cqfd93 souhaite bonne nuit à tout le monde !
<Havok_Novak> Bonne nuit YoBoY, à la prochaine. ;)
<rickero> hello!
<cqfd93> hello !!!
<cqfd93> Tu vas bien ?
<rickero> oui merci, et toi?
<rickero> je vois que ça chome pas
<rickero> j'écris les commentaires de yannubuntu sur framapad
<cqfd93> oui, depuis vendredi, j'ai bien bossé
<cqfd93> je vais devoir ralentir (provisoirement) j'ai absolument besoin de faire mon travail personnel
<rickero> Oui c'est essentiel
<cqfd93> j'ai fait un peu de ménage sur le pad
<rickero> Tu peux pas être là tout le temps, il n'y a personne qui te demande ça. Moi j'ai déjà ralenti, je pense que ça se voit :-)
<cqfd93> si je le fais, c'est que ça me plait
<cqfd93> et là, je dois sortir faire le marché, afk pour au moins 2 heures
<rickero> ok, si jamais, bon dimanche!
<cqfd93> à toi aussi !
<rickero> Salut Pierre
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> je suis en train de rattraper les logs d'hier
<teolemon> l'histoire des traduc non traduisibles
<teolemon> a l'air d'être un bogue
<teolemon> je vais le signaler et mettre un certain paquet de monde en copie
<teolemon> comme ça m'a été suggéré
<rickero> ah, j'ai passé à côté des traduc non traduisibles... faut que je voie le log
<teolemon> non, tu devais être là
<rickero> uh?
<teolemon> c'est dans tous les cas passé par la liste
<rickero> help memoserv
<rickero> oop
<teolemon> done
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/1085586
<teolemon> je vous invite à marquer comme vous affectant
<rickero> Tu sais, c'est pas comme un package anonyme, Kevin regarde les bugs et les traite. Il est capable de se rendre compte si c'est juste ou pas, je ne pense pas que ça change de dire qu'on est également touchés
<rickero> ah pardon, il s'agit des ddtp !!
<rickero> désolé
<rickero> voilà, je suis "touché" également par le bug de manière officielle :-)
<teolemon> oui ubuntu manual est très réactif
<rickero> le salon #ubuntu-fr-l10n archive les conversations. tu sais comment les voir?
<teolemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/30/%23ubuntu-fr-l10n.html
<rickero> merci, super!
<teolemon> c'est aussi sur le wiki
<teolemon> il y a aussi des liens où la doc française n'est pas au niveau de la doc anglaise
<teolemon> voir même de la doc pdf
<teolemon> je suppose
<rickero> tu veux dire: pour les liens "à franciser" signalés par yannubuntu?
<teolemon> yop
<rickero> oui parfois je suis d'avis qu'il faudrait donner les lien fr, puis entre parenthèses quelque chose comme: "(ou en anglais: www.....)"
<goofy> woof
<rickero> tchô goofy, bienvenu
<rickero> sylvie est afk pour le moment. elle était là ce matin
<rickero> pierre est là
<goofy> vou sêtes toujours "sur le point de" publier une version finale de chaque manuel ?
<rickero> oui, et le point s'éloigne au fur et à mesure
<rickero> mais on progresse.
<rickero> sujet actuel, les liens à franciser ... cf framapad
<goofy> si vous dites Ok maintenant c'est bon et que c'est publié (par exemple avant Noël), vous pouvez toujours proposer une deuxième version avec des améliorations en février non ?
<goofy> je veux dire si vous publiez avec des imperfections inévitables ce n'est pas un drame car :
<goofy> 1/ Vou spouvez multiplier le smises à jour si nécessaire
<goofy> 2/ En ayant tout 'dun coup bien plus de lecteurs vous aurez aussi
<goofy> bien plus de relecteurs que sur l aliste
<rickero> certainement. mais on préfère repousser, car on n'est pas seuls. kevin doit adapter la version finale en chaque langue
<rickero> pour les positionnements fins des remarques etc
<goofy> tu veux dire qu'il modifie la VO à mesure ?
<rickero> non, je veux dire que pour le fr, il va revoir tout le document et déplacer des éléments
<goofy> oho
<rickero> il ne peut pas le faire à chaque détail qu'on modifie, alors on repousse...
 * cqfd93 a vu de la lumière, alors elle est entrée :-) Salut la foule !
<goofy> rickero: humpf je ne pige pas trop ce workflow mais je n'y connais rien techniquement
<rickero> ensuite, le document est proposé à la vente sur lulu.com
<goofy> cqfd93: bonjour madame
<rickero> re-salut sylvie.
<cqfd93> miaou !
<rickero> cette fois c'est moi qui vais être afk, à+
<goofy> rickero: ah oui mais la publication papier n'est pas forcément coordonnée à la version électronique
<cqfd93> à+ enrico !
<goofy> salut
<cqfd93> welcome here, goofy !
<goofy> je vois passer vos messages un peu désespérés :) sur  la liste
<goofy> et manifestement vous avez peu de relecteurs
<goofy> je suggérais à enriro qu'en publiant sans trop tarder une version électronique vous auriez d'un seul coup un feedback plus important
<goofy> enrico
<goofy> plus de lecteurs -> plus de typofixing
<goofy> mais enrico me dit que c'est compliqué avec kevin d'un côté, lulu de l'autre :P
<cqfd93> c'est une façon de voir les choses, mais avant la publication, il y a du travail qui ne peut se faire que si tout est "gelé", dans l'arrière-boutique
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas si kevin envisage une version precise-e3 ou une version quantal-e2
<Havok_Novak> Salut.
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Bien dormi ? :)
<goofy> cqfd93: sans doute oui, mais vous risquez de publier seulement en février alors que l’intérêt pour la dernière version d'oubpuntou sera un peu diffus
<cqfd93> ma foi, oui ! presque 8 heures, quand même !
<Havok_Novak> Dis-moi, il y a un pad pour recenser les erreurs à corriger pour chaque version du manuel ?
<Havok_Novak> La chance. :)
<goofy> ihttp://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<goofy> zut un i inutile là-devant
<cqfd93> oui, on a un pad : merci goofy !
<goofy> http://lite.framapad.org/p/revisionUbuntu
<Havok_Novak> OK. :)
<cqfd93> goofy : non, j'espère qu'on publiera bien avant Noël, c'est pour ça que j'ai lancé des appels sur la liste
<goofy> cqfd93: dans ma logique d'animal primaire, il fallait publier autour de l'oubountou partie une première version publique seulement électronique certes imparfaite mais demandant du retour d'expérience en fiwant une date (genre premier décembre) pour faire remonter toute sles observations et typofix.
<goofy> cqfd93: ok
<cqfd93> j'ai amélioré plein de captures d'écran precise hier, si on corrige les liens que yann a signalés, je crois qu'on est quasiment prêts à publier
<goofy> cqfd93: j'ai peur que l aliste ne soit un peu sous anesthésie d'où l'idée de deamnder plus largement à un lectorat "qui découvre"
<goofy> cqfd93: ah je sais que vous travaillez comme des malades, je regarde de temps en temps où vous en êtes :)
<teolemon> oui
<cqfd93> avec l'ubuntu party de novembre, les membres de l'équipe ont été très occupés ça explique certainement le silence assourdissant sur la liste
<teolemon> +1 de mon côté pour sortir une des versions déjà générées sur le forum ou ailleurs
<teolemon> pour avoir de la relecture
<teolemon> il n'y a pas de problème fondamental
<teolemon> le souci c'est qu'on aura des gens qui vont dupliquer les erreurs
<teolemon> mais on trouvera toujours une petite bête
<goofy> teolemon: "des gens qui vont dupliquer les erreurs" ?
<teolemon> ben il vont être excités par le pdf
<cqfd93> on peut :
<cqfd93> 1 - arrêter les fignolages microscopiques
<cqfd93> 2 - corriger les liens
<cqfd93> 3 - donner le feu vert à kevin ?
<goofy> tu veux dire faire des signalements en doublon ?
<teolemon> le reposter sur leur blogue en faisant une copie
<goofy> ah
<teolemon> je dirais oui
<goofy> bah ils vont poster le lien au maximum
<teolemon> je suis sensible à l'argument de la sortir au plus vite
<goofy> cqfd93: moi zôssi je dis oui
<teolemon> avant la prochaine version
<cqfd93> je ne suis pas pour le diffuser avant la publication officielle
<teolemon> mais après, c'est vous qui avez pris en charge la partie la plus compliquée
<teolemon> qui n'était au final pas la traduction
<goofy> peut-être en accompagnant la publication de cette version "0.9" en disant : faites remonter toutes vos observations avant la version 1.0 du20 janvier (au pif)
<goofy> teolemon: exactement, traduire c'est fun, mais gérer le backend c'est pénible
<teolemon> au sujet des histoires de ce qu'on met dans les saucisses, les néerlandais ont le même problèmes sur les descriptions de paquets
<teolemon> donc ça va avancer vite
<cqfd93> on ne fait pas tout le backend, heureusement, mais même si ça n'est pas de la traduc, c'est intéressant
<cqfd93> Ceci dit, nous ne sommes pas les leaders du projet, et je ne m'arrogerais pas le droit de décider une diffusion sans l'accord de kevin
<cqfd93> quelles saucisses ?!?
<teolemon> il faut jamais demander ce qu'il y a dans les saucisses (le côté technique)
<cqfd93> ah oui !!!
<rickero> Sylvie: entièrement d'accord avec ton planning à 13h05
<rickero> sage suggestion
<cqfd93> je viens de voir ton msg à la liste, la correction des liens ne va pas être évidente
<teolemon> @YoBoY: on a des stats de fréquentation sur guide.ubuntu-fr.org
<teolemon> et les sources de trafic ?
<cqfd93> la relecture de quantal n'est pas tout à fait aussi avancée que celle de precise, mais je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas quand même publier en même temps que precise
<rickero> Sylvie: non, pas évident, et si on prend le premier il y a 13 endroits et seuls certaines traductionss sont déjà bonnes
<cqfd93> 13 endroits ?
<rickero> oui, je prépare un framapad d'enfer...
<cqfd93> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn !
<cqfd93> afk pour un certain temps (tâches ménagères et boulot)
<rickero> idem
<rickero> à+
<cqfd93> a+
<teolemon> ++
<teolemon> je viens d'envoyer un message à la doc wiki
<teolemon> pour voir comment mieux intégrer guide.ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> et wiki
<YoBoY> teolemon, pas que je sache, pour un truc monté à l'arrache, on a pas eu vraiment de s'inquiéter de ça (pour la fréquentation)
<YoBoY> bonjour
<rickero> Salut YoBoY
<rickero> YoBoY, Sylvie a une suggestion de "planning" à laquelle j'adhère (voir message à 13h05:00). Qu'en penses-tu?
<YoBoY> qu'on peut dissocier le "feu vert à Kevin" de la diffusion sur notre écosystème ubuntu-fr pour avoir des retours
<YoBoY> au fait, faudrait lui dire de mettre le texte en justifié, l'alignement à gauche c'est pas super, et je crois qu'en français c'est le justifié qui prédomine (je me trompe peut être cela dit)
<YoBoY> on peut très bien diffusé une version avec un gros bêta dans le nom du fichier et dans le titre (une petite modif manuelle du .po pour faire ça…)
<rickero> justifié me plairait bien aussi, j'en toucherai deux mots à kevin.
<YoBoY> a certains endroits où ça rend vraiment très crade en fait en l'état :p
<rickero> quand à "bêta", pas si "bêta" que ça, je me demande si ça vaut la peine de changer (1) dans le nom du fichier => ça rend peu service pour les liens (2) dans le titre, c'est faisable. (c'est pas un message toutefois, le titre est dans un svg. mais comme c'est moi qui ait modifié le svg pour la version fr, je sais le faire.
<rickero> moi qui "ait" => arf :-)
<cqfd93> De retour ici pour quelques minutes (pause au milieu du boulot ch...t)
<rickero> T'as vraiment des pauses bizarres :-)
<cqfd93> je reste très défavorable à une version beta (qu'elle s'appelle comme ça ou non) - je pense qu'il faudrait au moins demander l'accord de kevin, mais je n'ai pas envie de le faire...
<cqfd93> ma pause bizarre ;-)
<cqfd93> time for a cup of coffee
<cqfd93> et je serais pour la justification, j'avais compris qu'il y avait une difficulté technique à l'utiliser
 * cqfd93 va se faire un café
<cqfd93> me revoilà
<cqfd93> à+
<rickero> :-) time to work again :-)
 * rickero va faire une longue pause
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> je serais curieux de voir les sources
<teolemon> pour être honnête
<teolemon> concernant la fréquentation de guide.ubuntu
<teolemon> il y a une install de piwik existante ?
<teolemon> ou équivalent ?
<cqfd93> ça y est, j'ai fini ! (enfin, presque, je laisse le stylo rouge se reposer...)
<cqfd93> je vais essayer de comprendre comment traiter les liens
<YoBoY> on a un piwik, mais on a rien mis dans guide pour que piwik en fasse des stats
<cqfd93> la doc ubuntu-fr a l'air plantée :-(
<rickero> c'est quoi la docu ubuntu-fr
<rickero> le site?
<cqfd93> oui http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/
<cqfd93> je vois double... teolemonmobile teolemon ;-)
 * rickero retourne à la vraie vie. bonne soirée / nuit à tous
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-11-29
<teolemon> je viens de publier un billet pour la traduction des descriptions de la LTS
<teolemon> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/18
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-11-26
<Nairwolf> Salut,
<Nairwolf> j'aurai besoin d'aide pour cette traduction : Translator data could not be acquired, please see https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs
<Nairwolf> Sans contexte, je ne sais pas trop comment traduire Translator data
